# What Women Want To Hear?



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I have found this quite helpful for you to understand how to talk to women. So you don't get traped in the communication and make things worse: 

(Allow me to paste here)

If there's one thing any man needs to learn about women, it's what to say to make them happy. To quote Homer Simpson, "When it comes to compliments, women are ravenous blood-sucking monsters, always wanting more... more... more! And if you give it to them, you'll get plenty back in return."

Whether you're in a committed relationship or are playing the field, remember this rule: You can keep a woman ready to please you simply by letting her know how much she already does.

That said, here are the top 10 things women love to hear and why saying them will work wonders for you. 

Number 10 
"How was your day?"
When you ask her how her day went, her interpretation is that you are thoughtful and eager to know about her 9-to-5 routine. Be warned though: This question gives her license to talk at length about all the little dramas that occurred throughout her day. So be ready to set aside some time to listen to her stories.

Why it makes you look good: To her, it's the thought that counts. Asking about her day shows that you're receptive, interested and open to listening to her. You're giving her an outlet to vent and acting as her confidante. Sure, you might have to listen longer than you want to, but once she's done talking shop, she'll be talking about you.
Number 9
"I can't believe how sexy you look!"
Straight up, this tells her that you find her attractive, and to a lesser extent, that you want some. But, if you're in a relationship, she'll hear more than that -- namely, that you're still lustfully appreciating her fine ass. No woman could fail to be flattered by that compliment. 

Why it makes you look good: This line is particularly effective in long-term relationships, as you're assuring your woman that she's still hot. In return, this makes her want to share her hotness with you. Any questions? Didn't think so. 
Number 8
"How do you feel about [anything]?"
Asking this question tells your lady that you're genuinely concerned about her feelings. And, as both Oprah and Dr. Phil have proven beyond a shadow of a doubt, women love to express their feelings on every topic imaginable. Know, however, that you're setting yourself up for a lengthy and deep conversation about whatever the topic may be. So don't ask this if you're planning to watch a game that night. 

Why it makes you look good: It's all about showing the compassionate side. Once she understands that you're devoting attention to her it will make all her feelings about you that much more intense. So, if you were just kind of attractive before, you'll become a stud in her eyes. If you were a friend before, now she'll want more. Get the picture? 
Number 7
"You're prettier than your girlfriends."
Putting her on a pedestal among her peers gives her an ego boost that she can secretly lord over her gal pals. It's high praise in the world of women, and will score you some big flattery points. 

Why it makes you look good: Aside from making her feel aesthetically superior to other women, this little remark will make her cognizant of how much you value her. She'll also feel less threatened by her friends when they are around you. She'll feel good about herself and consequently will want to reward your good taste. There is a potential flip side, however: the jealous partner may take this only as evidence that you're checking out her friends. 
Number 6
"You're really smart."
By acknowledging her intelligence, you're communicating that you recognize her brains, as well as her figure. This makes a woman feel appreciated for all her assets, not just the parts that fit in a thong or a bra. It's a mark of respect from her man. 

Why it makes you look good: First off, she'll appreciate that you are capable of thinking above the waistline. Women love a cordial man, and there's no better way for you to show off your gentlemanly qualities than to praise and distinguish her smarts. 

Other lines to make her melt...

I'm not promoting for any site.
If you want to read the rest of the article you can just google it.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ya know- Im sure someone will jump in after this and say ALL women are not that shallow....but all the ones i know are. LOL Including myself- that list right there hits the nail on the head. my husband usually doesnt forget that flattery will get him whatever he wants


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

lol this is true so true " the women love to talk alot part" i would admit it if my husband ask me how my day was or whatever i will feel like yeah he really want to know  but honestly he doesnt ask that often because when i start it goes into other topics lol, but women love to talk to let out everything because i can say for myself i think too much, and yes guys dont tell ur girl or whatever that she is more prettier than her friends, where im from we girls dont take that at all that only means i got competition straight up. or as friendly said u checking out my friends so not good .


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Tonight my husband and I were running on treadmills at the gym side by side and I know he's there because he wants to hang with me and so he already was really making me happy. When running, I'm clumsy, my zune mp3 player flew off and fell on the floor (haha) and I looked over at him and was like...yeah, I run on treadmills but I'm still clumsy as all hell. He stopped his treadmill and got my mp3 player and returned it to me. I seriously thought, how could I not freaking love this man!

So, I guess for me it's a man who is awesome more so than says awesome things because my husband is a man of few words but who always knows what to do to make me feel like I'm the luckiest woman on Earth.


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to cover all 10 and see how they fit in to my marriage in its current state. This should be fun. 

NUMBER 10
"How was your day?"

Early in the marriage I was berated because I never asked this. This was a need of hers. So for the last 12 years I've asked it every day. Today the response is almost 100%. "It was ok." and that is it.

NUMBER 9
"I can't believe how sexy you look!"

This one is greeted with a respons of *Sarcastic laugh* "Yeah, right."

NUMBER 8
"How do you feel about [anything]?"

This answer is usually, "I don't know."

NUMBER 7
"You're prettier than your girlfriends."

Another *sarcastic laugh* "Yeah, right." or "What friends?"

NUMBER 6
"You're really smart."

This is another one that is met with a sarcastic laugh and a smart ass response.


NUMBER 5
"You're great in bed."

This one I can't even say anymore. When we do get intimate it is so scripted I can tell you EXACTLY how every encounter will go. Even though I've told her flat out we need to switch things up, try new things, etc and offered my suggestions, she's put no effort into talking about them, coming up with her own, or showing any interest in even caring. Oh, she says she'll try, but that is where it ends. When I do push something different I'm met with things like:

I'm not 20 anymore.
Normal people don't do stuff like this.
I don't think I'll like it.
etc.

Now, we aren't talking about threesomes, orgies, anal or anything that is considered really taboo. I've suggested things like toys, new positons, different techniques. Small things to start. Baby steps if you will.

NUMBER 4
"I want to spend my life with you."

I'll admit I haven't said this in a good while. Mostly because I won't lie about my feelings.


NUMBER 3
"You're my best friend."

I've said this to her in the past, but no more. She treated me like her best friend, and not her husband. 

NUMBER 2
"You'll make a great mother."

Not applicable.

NUMBER 1
"You make my life complete."

Another one I used to say all the time. Not so much anymore. Hard to feel that way when half the time its like I don't exist.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Boogsie said:


> I'm going to cover all 10 and see how they fit in to my marriage in its current state. This should be fun.
> 
> NUMBER 10
> "How was your day?"
> ...


I guess you're a husband lol. Magic.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

NUMBER 10
"How was your day?"
"good" "terrible" "OK"..................


NUMBER 9
"I can't believe how sexy you look!"
Big smiles, then dance in front of him........................

NUMBER 8
"How do you feel about [anything]?"
Let's go shopping! Yes, OK, OK!   

NUMBER 7
"You're prettier than your girlfriends."
I am pretty. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I am still as young as a teenage girl!
Dance.....................

NUMBER 6
"You're really smart."
You are lucky for having a smart wife! Smile, dance, sing...........

NUMBER 5
"You're great in bed."
You are lucky for having such a horny woman!!! 
legs open even wider..............big smiles

NUMBER 4
"I want to spend my life with you."
Thank you for marring me, I want to spend my whole life with you too. You have to look after your health. I can't imagine my life without you.
Sad look...........................

NUMBER 3
"You're my best friend."
What a great relationship we have, how come we are so lucky? It's great that we found each other!

NUMBER 2
"You'll make a great mother."
I am a great teacher. 

NUMBER 1
"You make my life complete."
You make my life complete too. I am so happy just to have you. I love you. I want to be with you forever. I am happy that you chose to marry me. You are my harbor.............
Put myself into his arms and let him hug me.....................................


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Perfect. I would do exactly the same in that situation. Talk is cheap. Randomly complimenting your W is a slow motion train wreck. Sincerely complimenting her in context - when it is deserved - that is a beautiful thing. 




Trenton said:


> Tonight my husband and I were running on treadmills at the gym side by side and I know he's there because he wants to hang with me and so he already was really making me happy. When running, I'm clumsy, my zune mp3 player flew off and fell on the floor (haha) and I looked over at him and was like...yeah, I run on treadmills but I'm still clumsy as all hell. He stopped his treadmill and got my mp3 player and returned it to me. I seriously thought, how could I not freaking love this man!
> 
> So, I guess for me it's a man who is awesome more so than says awesome things because my husband is a man of few words but who always knows what to do to make me feel like I'm the luckiest woman on Earth.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> Perfect. I would do exactly the same in that situation. Talk is cheap. Randomly complimenting your W is a slow motion train wreck. Sincerely complimenting her in context - when it is deserved - that is a beautiful thing.


They are both important. What you say shows your appreciation. What you do shows your love! They are all important! 
I like it a lot when my husband compliments me, if makes me feel confident and reassured of his love. 
He also does a lot of things to show me his love. One day I'll write a post about my wonderful husband. My husband said that I have made my man. I also told him that he has made his woman. A woman can be unhappy with an unappreciative husband but happy with a man who knows to appreciate her! And then she'll try harder to perfect herself!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> NUMBER 10
> "How was your day?"
> "good" "terrible" "OK"..................
> 
> ...


:rofl: #5


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i didnt see "hey, wheres my ******* dinner at" listed.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

The phrase that turns me on the most - "I got it." If I ask him for anything and he says, "Don't worry, I got it." or "I'll take care of it." or "I'll handle it." That is truly sexy to me. 

Honestly, that's all I need to hear.


----------



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't forget about the things you should say when you are in the hot seat. I have learned that there are some key words to make my irate wife calm down. My wife, like many other women is sensitive. And I, like many other men can't understand how I can continually upset her with harmless jokes. But I always end up hurting my wife's feelings in some way. But I have learned how to turn it around. My favorite response to her when she says that I have said something that makes her upset or feel badly about hersel is "I'm sorry that I hurt your feelings. My intention is never to hurt you. Please know that. Sometimes I don't know how to express my feelings or thoughts appropriately. Maybe you could help me with that. But what I really want to say is that I love you."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote: My intention is never to hurt you. Please know that. Sometimes I don't know how to express my feelings or thoughts appropriately. Maybe you could help me with that. But what I really want to say is that I love you."

-----------------------------------------------
This is excellent!!!!!!


----------



## Lostmind30 (Sep 26, 2010)

themrs said:


> the phrase that turns me on the most - "i got it." if i ask him for anything and he says, "don't worry, i got it." or "i'll take care of it." or "i'll handle it." that is truly sexy to me.
> 
> Honestly, that's all i need to hear.


---amen!!


----------

